# Out of my mind



## infertilebuthopeful (Jan 23, 2007)

Hiya girlies,
              Wish me luck - am off to CARE later this afternoon to talk about egg-share and hopefully start the ball rolling. Am so nervous as i keep thinking that i wont be accepted to do it. I have achieved 1 bfp with ivf and produced 9 eggs last time, but i dont have regular AF and dont know what my hormone levels are, guess i will find out soon, just hoping aginst hope that we can do this- otherwise i dont know what we are going to do. I cant believe i am getting so stressed out over this- we have been through loads of stuff and i have generally managed to not let nerves get the better of me. But theres an even greater sense of urgency, and i'm a bit of a state today
Kate
xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Kate,

Sending you lots of luck for your appointment today  

I know its stressful waiting around but hope the time goes quick for you.

Let us know how you get on.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HI Kate   for today. Im at Care later today to see the consultant about es. Our first appointment was with the es co-ordinator and she did my blood tests there and then. Then 2 weeks later a scan a week later counselling and 2 weeks later the cons appointment.  I cant see them letting me see the cons if i didnt pass plus they said i have to take in my green form or i wont be matched. I have found each step stressful and thinking what if but so far fingers crossed we have been fine. 
I dont think it matters if you af's are regular just you have to have a fsh of 8 or lower. And as you have already done IVF you might not need any more blood tests.
Let us know how you get on.
Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Kate -   for later - hope it all goes well for you hun  

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck today Kate! Let us know how it goes. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya kate

Hope that your appointment today has gone well

Do let us know how you got along

best wishes
Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya kate,

Hope your appointment goes well today! I was a nervous wreck too when I went for my first appointment.

Love

Vicki x


----------

